# Jaw Dropper! Guns ALLOWED at Colleges in SD



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Kudos to South Dakota, too bad the rest of the country cant see it.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice! They are working on legislation all over the nation to protect LEGALLY armed citizens.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

its the only answer to the mass murder on campus around the country. when a crazed lunatic walks on campus planning to murder students, they have a GOVERNMENT GUARANTEED LAW that says there will be noone on campus that can stop them. the issue is a no-brainer. if you let a few strong minded, honest people carry a CONCEALED weapon on campus, these tough guys bringing guns to school and killing innocent kids might think twice!


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, makes sense to me. Too many "gun free" zones in this country these days.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

Until some kid gets picked on by someone else and he pulls his gun out to shoot the other kid and kills him or aciedently shoots someone else


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I've always said, "An armed society is a polite society." I feel most people who legally carry a weapon know how and when to use them.


----------



## dsf81 (Jun 23, 2005)

*A start*

Well looks like SD stepped up to the plate. I wondered who would be the first. Students in SD didn't know they were so lucky.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Donnicles said:


> Until some kid gets picked on by someone else and he pulls his gun out to shoot the other kid and kills him or aciedently shoots someone else


Or......

*Longmont high school student stabbed with scissors*

Authorities in Longmont say a high school student has been stabbed in the back several times with scissors but suffered only superficial injuries.

The girl was stabbed this morning at Silver Creek High School. She was treated at Longmont United Hospital.

St. Vrain Valley School District spokesman John Poynton says a suspect has been arrested. He says the suspect also is a student.


----------



## alphach64 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Its About Time*

THEY WILL NOT HAVE CRIME AT THOSE COLLEGES- AND KIDS WILL BE LESS LIKELY TO PICK ON ANYONE KNOWING THEY MIGHT HAVE A WEAPON, EVEN A THREAT TO KICK SOMEONES BUTT IS A THREAT ON YOUR LIFE. IT IS VERY EASY TO KILL SOMEONE WITH A PROPERLY PLACED KICK OR PUNCH, AND IT HAPPENS ALL TO OFTEN THAT PEOPLE DO NOT MEAN TO KILL IN A PHYSICAL FIGHT, BUT IT HAPPENS, IF YOU ARE IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, IT CAN GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO DRAW A WEAPON AND IF THREAT APPROACHES YOU CAN SHOOT TO KILL AT THAT POINT. I LIVE IN A STATE THAT ALLOWS CCW. AND I WOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM DRAWING AND FIRING UPON ANYTHING THAT IS A THREAT TO MY- FAMILY - ME OR ANYONE ELSE IN DEFENSE OF A LIFE.JUST MY THOUGHTS:clap:


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

alphach64 said:


> THEY WILL NOT HAVE CRIME AT THOSE COLLEGES- AND KIDS WILL BE LESS LIKELY TO PICK ON ANYONE KNOWING THEY MIGHT HAVE A WEAPON, EVEN A THREAT TO KICK SOMEONES BUTT IS A THREAT ON YOUR LIFE. IT IS VERY EASY TO KILL SOMEONE WITH A PROPERLY PLACED KICK OR PUNCH, AND IT HAPPENS ALL TO OFTEN THAT PEOPLE DO NOT MEAN TO KILL IN A PHYSICAL FIGHT, BUT IT HAPPENS, IF YOU ARE IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, IT CAN GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO DRAW A WEAPON AND IF THREAT APPROACHES YOU CAN SHOOT TO KILL AT THAT POINT. I LIVE IN A STATE THAT ALLOWS CCW. AND I WOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM DRAWING AND FIRING UPON ANYTHING THAT IS A THREAT TO MY- FAMILY - ME OR ANYONE ELSE IN DEFENSE OF A LIFE.JUST MY THOUGHTS:clap:


:set1_signs009: its about time a state had the balls to allow concealed carry on college campus now we will see if anymore srates follow,I also live in a state that allows concealed carry and I carry religously


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic! Good to see somewhere get the ball rolling. Looks like Idaho is next: http://www.idahopress.com/news/?id=3668


----------



## BlacktailBuck (Jan 28, 2007)

It is about time.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

not to mention the fact that kids raised in south dakota are brought up with guns all their lives and are taught to RESPECT them, it's just that simple.


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome. Hopefully more politicians will now start using their heads.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

When come too self-defense I am sorry but thru training I think thecolledge students should break the law. Just like the subway person did in NEW YORK. He carried a weapon even though it was againist the law. Yes I just opened a can of worms. But when is enough is enough. If a person cannot defend themselves where do we draw the line in the sand. You , I cannot put enough people (police officers) too defend ourselves. So we must also take the duty to help ourselves. I carry everyday, even in places I know is againist the law. At least I am ready, I hope I do not have too use it. I at least have it, and have been trained and practiced with that weapon. 
nuff said:zip:


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

Way to go South Dakota!


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*This country and society is on a downhill slide.*

What a shame that kids have to go to school and worry about getting killed by a classmate. I think that it should be legal for individuals that pass stringent qualifications and are also backed by their parents, who must also qualify, be allowed to carry concealed hunguns. Drastic ongoing situations obviously require what some folks (starts with an "L") see as drastic measures. I see it as an affective measure.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Just got back from visiting my brother in Indiana.
Notre Dame is trying the same thing. They are sick and tired of being scared.


----------

